# Homeopathy



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried homeopathy? Did it help with DP/DR?
According to this site:http://www.abchomeopathy.com/, datura stramonium (also known as Jimson weed or thorn apple) would be the homeopathic to help with derealization.
Just wondering if anyone had any insight on this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

Go for the aloe Vera, that's the go.
Really, I could walk in the house after having just lost a leg :shock: ,
hang on I wouldn't be able to walk would I, bad example :lol: 
I could walk inside with a couple of fingers chopped off and my wife would yell out to one of the kids "Get the aloe Vera" :lol:

Seriously though, I think a lot of the natural remedies hold some weight,
what ever works.

My wife is going to kill me if she reads this :lol:

Greg


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

From what I've heard about Datura, you want to stay far away from it. I'm not one to blatantly reccomend against taking a certain drug, but I'm gonna have to make an exception for Datura.

Mind you this is all anecdotal evidence, but the trip reports I've read (http://www.erowid.org) make it seem like it completely fucks your mind over. Even Terrence McKenna (who took a LOT of drugs) was kicked on his ass by this one, so be careful.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Cecil. But from what I've read about homeopathics is that they are extremely diluted. Even to the point where mainstream physicians believe it is more of a placebo affect.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Ahh good point, I should have picked that :roll:

In that case, I have no idea but I am interested


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2007)

I want this one: http://www.abchomeopathy.com/r.php/Cocaine :mrgreen:


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

Darren said:


> I want this one: http://www.abchomeopathy.com/r.php/Cocaine :mrgreen:


LMAO! I love how they have a button "Purchase Cocaine" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

I know!... I know.... I have my hopes up now thought:



> This remedy is *not currently available *through our online store.


  when when when will it be available? *Sniff* :wink: 

*Walks into their offline store and buys a Gram of Charlie*, "Happy days" :mrgreen:


----------



## desperado (May 12, 2006)

i tried homeopathy once.
but i got a so called primary aggravation after taking the remedy and i got scared and discontinued taking it. ( episodes of much stronger dr ) the negative effects wore of after a few days though.
the problem is that i tend to react very sensitive to a lot of remedies and i?m very excessively cautious now with trying new remedies.
but i think i will try homeopathy again in the future.

i heard of people getting better or cured of dp/dr with homeopathic remedies. 
if the homeopath chooses the right remedy effects of getting better will appear after a couple of days.


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

My friend is a die-hard believer in homeopathy and many people testify to its efficacy, but the reasoning behind its treaments just doesn't make sense. I'm convinced that the placebo effect is how homeopaths get by. Not that there is anything wrong with the placebo effect: I happen to like it very much. You don't need a homeopath to get the placebo effect though, simply go to a health store and by some random herbs. In conclusion, homeopaths are quacks and swindlers.

Watch this video if you disagree...


----------



## sunflowerwearyoftime (Oct 15, 2007)

I found homeopaths condescending, superior, with inflated self worth and very little insight, who think they are worth the money they charge whether their remedies work or not, and assume that you are happy to keep going back week after week when their remedies aren't working, and seem very suprised when patients just don't bother to go back.

But yeah, I have seen the remedies work, mostly homoeopathic first aid type remedies, never got anything to work for my autoimmune or psychological symptoms. Pity the homeopathic literature is so muddled, I was trying to work out the difference between the various bowel nosodes, you wouldn't know from the available literature about them. Particularly I was wondering how to distinguish between Morgan Gaertner and Gaertner (Bach). Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## NeverToBeBroken (Jan 3, 2008)

Homeopathy worked wonders for me and brought me out from an acute dp state into what I would describe as a very mild dp, which is where I am at now.

I didn't buy the remedies myself though, I am lucky enough to have been employed by a homeopath in the past and so I had a homeopathic assessment from her, and from that the remedies were prescribed.

Although the homeopathy has not cured me completely, it has brought me back to myself to such a degree that I am able to function again without focusing on dp 100% of the time. I would even say that now I only have dp type thoughts about 15 - 20% of the time and as the days go by that lessens more and more.

If you can afford to try it out then there is no harm but I for one would recommend it. I would also recommend Bach flower remedies, again they didn't cure me but acted as a kind of support through the early stages of my dp.


----------



## illusivlea (Apr 2, 2008)

If you believe that every single cell in your body contains a vibrational pattern then Homeopathy starts to make sense.

Homeopathy treats like with like. The ingredients as such (datura as mentioned above) are diluted in water, but they are also shaken thousands and thousands of times so that the their vibrational pattern would be passed onto the water.

Depending on what your symptoms are you would be given a remedy thats basic starting ingredient were a plant/herb etc that potentially produces similar symptoms. By ingesting a remedy that contained the pattern/vibration of these symptoms but did not contain the actual ingredient (because of extreme dilution) this then kick starts your bodies responce system. Often you have to get worse before you can get better, but this is the natural course of illness.


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi I noticed the date your letter was submitted so you amy well be on your way to recovery by now.
Which I also am blessed to almost be out teh other side of this.
Through homeopathy I have found after 20 other remedies that only hydrogen followed by Helium has been the only two combinations of element homeopathic remedies from the periodic table that have been able to birth me back into a reality.

If anyone wants to talk about it more you can e-mail me on 
[email protected]

Love 
Dawn


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

JaoDP123 said:


> My friend is a die-hard believer in homeopathy and many people testify to its efficacy, but the reasoning behind its treaments just doesn't make sense. I'm convinced that the placebo effect is how homeopaths get by. Not that there is anything wrong with the placebo effect: I happen to like it very much. You don't need a homeopath to get the placebo effect though, simply go to a health store and by some random herbs. In conclusion, homeopaths are quacks and swindlers.





illusivlea said:


> If you believe that every single cell in your body contains a vibrational pattern then Homeopathy starts to make sense.
> 
> Homeopathy treats like with like. The ingredients as such (datura as mentioned above) are diluted in water, but they are also shaken thousands and thousands of times so that the their vibrational pattern would be passed onto the water.
> 
> Depending on what your symptoms are you would be given a remedy thats basic starting ingredient were a plant/herb etc that potentially produces similar symptoms. By ingesting a remedy that contained the pattern/vibration of these symptoms but did not contain the actual ingredient (because of extreme dilution) this then kick starts your bodies responce system. Often you have to get worse before you can get better, but this is the natural course of illness


Homeopathic remedies are derived from poisonous herbs and other such alternatives that would be poisonous unless they have gone through the dilution process..they are diluted 6x6 from the mother remedie ,which is also very telling and interesting because 6x6 is the suns square number....and the sun is the planet of healing.So there is alchomy and magick involved......
If you consider imunisations against illnesses,these imunisations are where the actual illness in a minut non harmful dose is injected into the body...the bodys own immune system then gives of anti bodys to that "imunisation"..and hence we are imune to it...imunisation kick start the bodys own fight against illness which is exactly what homeopathic remedies do.
Someone with hayfever[unfortunatly myself this year,first time] might try taking locally produced homey from the area where they live....that can "imunise" them to the pollon in their area that the bees used to make that honey.......thats homeopathy..and genius..
My grandad was a homeopathic doctor.Once my nan was in hospital for hemouraging,they wanted to give her a hysterectomy saying that unless she had it she would bleed to death.My grandad reufused to let them operate on her,took her home and treated her homeopathicaly...needless to say she recovered,no hysterectomy..
one thing I find very effective is the homeopathic bach flower remedies...very effective for anxiety.

Spirit.


----------

